# Bunkhouse Curtains



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

I wanted each child to have their own curtain in the bunkhouse, like the old Pullman rail cars. I found a neutral fabric for the "public" side of the curtain, and each child picked their own fabric for the bunk side of the curtain.

Ed installed rails for the curtains (he will post the specific part later). He said the hard part was making the rail straight because it is so flexible; he used tape to make the rail straight (shown in this picture). He used short screws to attach the rail.

The Outback ceiling consists of panels. The seams of the panels are covered by a trim piece. The second picture shows how Ed cut the trim piece so the rail is level across the ceiling.

I sewed the curtains as a separate inside piece and outside piece. They attach only at the top. This allows us to easily change the inside curtain as the kids tastes change.

Ellen


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Another nice mod, you guys!









Having a growing boy and girl, we will need to be doing something like that ourselves sooner than we might like!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

How cool is that!!!

Great idea...especially with the Land Cruise approaching at warp speed... action


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Man, you guys are on a tear. Keep it up. I must say that I liked the slide storage bar solution the best so far and I will be doing that one in the near future. Keep them coming.

Scott


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Another great mod









Cute kids - It is a great pic.

Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That is cool Ed
Way to go









Don


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Looks nice!









Mark


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

That is too cool! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

That's very nice. Looking forward to the details on the curtain tracks and install.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

HootBob said:


> That is cool Ed
> [snapback]113958[/snapback]​


I can't take credit for this one. It was Ellen's idea and curtains. All I did was install the tracks.

Ed


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

LarryTheOutback said:


> <{POST_SNAPBACK}>[/post][/right]


Here's the details on the track...

Rails and sew-in "Carriers" are available from http://www.rvdweb.com (RV Designer Collection) and can be purchased at a local RV supply store.

We used the A108 Carrier and the A206 Track.

I drilled holes in the track every few inches and installed into the ceiling (or "roof" of the lower bunk) with short screws. The track is flexible in both directions, so you have to be very careful to install it straight.

Where do you buy them? We used our local RV supply store; many dealers sell products from "RV Designer Collection". RV Designer Collection has a "Where to Buy" link at http://www.rvdesignercollection.com/retailers.asp/.

Online places I found include: 
http://www.shoprvparts.com/category.do?no=1076&mfrno=306

Ed

(Updated 6/14/2010 to fix dead links)
(Updated 2/28/2009 to update dead links)


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

Those look awesome!! The kids look like they approve!







What a cute pix of them!! I love the idea of them having their pick of the inside curtain and being able to change it as they grow! Good work guys!!

Jewels


----------

